# Ummm Awesome day of fishing!!!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well my trusty partner Dave (GMRcatman) and myself decided to fish today as I was off work. We were going back and forth on where to fish and finally decided to hit the river. However we did not just want to fish for cats but other fish. We got on the river about 8:30 this morning and went and caught a couple dozen shad all about 3-5 inches long. Headed to some spots where I have caught hybrids and sauger before to try and catch some of them. We had no luck but did find a lot of gar in a hole and well we decided to catch gar. It was a lot of fun when you are actually fishing for them and they are not just pestoring you. We had a lot of fish hooked but only managed to land 2. Fun fish to catch on light gear and live shad.



















After spending a couple hours fishing for other fish we had to go to what our bread and butter was and that is catching catfish. We hunted down some more shad (bigger ones) so we could have fresh cut bait as well as live bait and we managed to find a few:










Headed back to the ramp and switched out the light rods for some cat gear and then headed way down river to do some drifting. By this time is is after 1 sun is right up in the sky and it is hot...but that did not bother the bluecats one bit!

Here is the basic info as I will let the pictures cover the rest:

All fish were caught drifting (I havent thrown my anchor since May this year) all fish were caught on live or cut shad (Thats all we had for bait with us) We started fishing with 6 rods and ended up going down to 4 rods. I am not sure how many fish we caught but I know it was over 30 total 3 of which were channels and the rest were blues. 2 different times we had more than 4 fish in the boat at once. At one time we had all 6 rods down with fish and we some how (I still dont know) landed all 6 fish (1 of which was a 25 pounder and the other was the 60 pounder)


Dave with his Ohio river PB Blue 45 pounds










4 fish at once (12 pounds, 15 pounds, 20 pounds, and the 45 pounder)










An ABSOLUTE mess!! 4 fish here there is one more behind me and Dave has a 25 pounder up in the front of the boat!!!!










30 pounder:


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

35 Pounder:










47 Pounder:










26 Pounder:










My new personal best 60 pound blue cat! (This fish bottomed out our 50 pound scale so we got out the 100 pound digitital scale) This is one of the thickest fish I have ever seen. I could not even wrap both my hands around its tail it had a huge head, huge shoulders and was an absolute tank.










Here is a picture of me releasing the fish with my hand on its head to show you how big this fish's head was


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

those are some nice fish, but DUDE where did you get those awesome sandals?!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> those are some nice fish, but DUDE where did you get those awesome sandals?!


I dont want everyone to know so I will have to PM you that information  lol


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

As usual the pics don't do some of those fish justice. I want to tell of some of the other big fish and post pics but that would give too much info away....you should have got a picture of the boat at the end of the day with the cat slime and shad scales! Looked like a war zone!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job fellas!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Way to go man! That 60 lb blue is a beast!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job guys!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the pb's guys , awesome day fishing


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know a couple people's inbox will be blowing up! I cut and re-sized both of your PB's to 80x80. I was going to send the pics to your phones but they just don't look right.

You guys deserved a killer day like that. Brian, that's the second largest blue that I've personally seen from the area. 

Just one question, "How did they taste?"


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Like chicken!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

GMRcatman said:


> Like chicken!


Finger lick'n good 

CPR'd as always haha


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> CPR'd as always haha


What???? You didn't eat them or sell them to a paylake?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job!!!!

You going to do it again?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks like a great time, congrats!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Man! Beautiful fish! That would be a great day on the river.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet! heres an idea, bring some up my way and turn 'em loose!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice haul guys, looks like the Blues are biting Monday thru Friday and taking the weekends off......hey, hey, hey, Wow that one is a Goliath of a fish...........Doc


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> those are some nice fish, but DUDE where did you get those awesome sandals?!


not from journeys ill tell you that much. lol


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

great job guys . those are monsterKATS. monsterKATS for sure. yep definitely monsterKATS. right korey?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> not from journeys ill tell you that much. lol


No not from journeys...hahaha but I do get 40% off there though if I did want to get stuff from there.

Thanks for the compliments guys. It was a great day fishing for sure. Cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> No not from journeys...hahaha but I do get 40% off there though if I did want to get stuff from there.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys. It was a great day fishing for sure. Cant wait to get back out there.


who do you know who works there? i've been a manager there for almost 7 years


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job guys.....


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

GMRcatman said:


> Hey Jeff, I steal all your merchandise and then sell it to Brian for 40% off retail!


haha i was wondering where all my inventory was going...lol


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

way to highjack the thread guys, this thread was intended to talk about brians sandals, not journeys.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice catch fellas, looks fun.


----------

